
Co-Founder Of Snapchat Admits He's Never Owned A Physical Server - orrsella
http://www.technews24h.com/2014/01/co-founder-of-snapchat-admits-hes-never.html
======
jstanley
He may as well "admit" he's never owned a horse-drawn carriage. He just exists
in a time where there are better options available.

------
j_baker
I don't see what the big deal is. I've never owned a server either. But as a
Googler working on Google's cloud platform, I do like the positive press.

------
elwell
The majority of < 3 yr. old companies don't own a physical server.

------
felixgallo
if you own a smartphone, tablet, set top box, recent tv, smart watch, recent
car, NAS drive, desktop, or laptop, you own a physical server.

~~~
loceng
Touche

------
BlackDeath3
So... what?

~~~
jrs99
so a writer can get a paycheck.

------
toomuchtodo
I think the article's point is that their CTO doesn't have the required
experience to do job. We could debate that back and forth; only time will tell
based on further data leaks.

~~~
byoung2
I'll bet that most Ferrari mechanics have never owned a Ferrari, but they are
qualified to work on them. Ownership doesn't give you experience...time under
the hood does. I have spun up thousands of servers on Rackspace, GoGrid, and
Amazon, and I've learned a ton because of it. I don't need to own the physical
hardware to get that experience. If he had owned a fully-managed box (where
someone else sets it up and maintains it), would that make him more qualified?
I think not

------
outside1234
why should he or anyone?

------
h2789035fg64
I have been unemployed for 3 years and I own a physical server.

